# UHC link for EOB remark codes?



## ollielooya (Sep 8, 2010)

For some reason, I'm having difficulty finding a list of these codes.  I've dug in deep to the Unitedhealthcareonline site and coming up empty.  The "help" function didn't "help", and there is no general "search function" in the provider's portal.   Am I missing something utterly so obvious, or is this information hard to uncover?

Suzanne E. Byrum, CPC


----------



## Walker22 (Sep 10, 2010)

We had the same problem and called UHC. They said the codes weren't published anywhere on their website and we should contact our provider rep. We did that and she emailed us a copy.


----------

